# some of my animals



## jean19 (Jun 4, 2008)

my turtles .




their housing




male pogo




femelle (a few month ago )





their housing




ceratophrys crandwelli



her housing

more later on


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## missllama (Jun 4, 2008)

wow those photos are amazing i love your outdoor turtle setup! and pogo is a beautiful colour


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

Beautiful collection mate. There is no emoticon for envy!!! LOL


----------



## Vincent21 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow awesome turtle setup!


----------



## Dusty62 (Jun 4, 2008)

Love your animals and their enclosures are great


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 4, 2008)

*Lovin those turtles and there setup and nice looking frog youve got there.*


----------



## Love_snakes (Jun 4, 2008)

they are beautiful! i bet your turtle has a great time in that outdoor setup ! looks very nice well done!
sarah.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jun 4, 2008)

are they those red ear slider turtles......i think thats what they are......arent they now a big prob in Aus???
i love you set up......that frog or toad is so cool.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 4, 2008)

There very nice. Especially like that Frog!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 4, 2008)

*Is that frog a albion banjo frog???*


----------



## Khagan (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice set ups.. Lucky buggers! =P


----------



## sockbat (Jun 4, 2008)

Love your outdoor pond. Awsome job


----------



## Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> are they those red ear slider turtles......i think thats what they are......arent they now a big prob in Aus???
> i love you set up......that frog or toad is so cool.



the poster lives in france. perfectly legal. 

yes they are a prob in australia tho. 

the frog is a pacman frog. sorry, i dont know the latin name. 


nice animals!! pacmans amaze and freak me at the same time. a rather morbid facination..


----------



## jean19 (Jun 5, 2008)

they are a problem too in france , when i hear of somebody who want to get rid of is i pick them up and try to find a responsible owner for them .
pac man frog = ceratophrys crandwelli . that's true it is a freaky thing it nearlly never mouves and just eat , and they eat a lot


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 5, 2008)

Pac man frog...gee !

we have a species so much similar in Australia...
its got to be related?

actually i saw it last night.....in my house.......my O/H!!!!!!


----------

